# Need: PAGK Psylencers & other bitz H: Loads of various bitz



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm currently working on my tourny army for this year, and I'm in desperate need of the following bitz;

5x Power armoured GK Psylencers. (both arms + muzzle bitz)
6x CSM small daemon face gun muzzle from newest vehicle accessory sprue.
10x VC Corpse Cart small burning braziers. (the pair that goes on the sides of the cart)

I have bitz for almost any 40k army and numerous fantasy armies to trade - if you're needing a bit just let me know and I'll see if I have it!

Thanks guys!
Cheers!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I can help you out here a fair bit i think.....ill ask my Gk buddy what he has left part wise, my Chaos buddy for demon faces since he hates em....and i play vampires.....So....YA!!!! Toss me a Pm Stitch i mean....exp


----------

